# Dog getting cold?



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I took my 9 month old lab out duck hunting last night and it was probably around 45 to 50 degrees. He was shivering the entire time he was out there. He was standing in the water most of the time but I didnt think it would be cold enough for him to need a vest or to even get cold. Is this normal for them to shiver at this temp? Maybe he is just shaking because he is excited or something? At what temp do you guys normally start putting the vests on your dogs?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

My labs arre also my best freinds and live in the house. I use vests depending on the condition. If it is 40 I will not use one. If it is colder than that and there is a lot of water involved, I use them. They are not only good insulates, but also provide a little buoyancy.

If a vest will reduce the amount of stress on your dog, use it...


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

My lab is also my best friend and lives in the house. Although yesterday was a terrible day for shooting ducks (I only shot 2). It was probably the best day of duck hunting I have ever had seeing my first dog make the first couple retrieves of his life.

I haven't bought a vest for him yet because I figured he may still grow a bit, but if I thought he needed one I would not hesitate to get one now.


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

It might of been excitement, it might of been the dog is standing in water for hours and not on a platform.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

It doesn't take much when they are standing in water. I'm sure my dog (thin coat) would have been shivering too. I doubt I would have brought his vest just because of how early it is in the season still.

The lil guy will probably fill out a little still so its a tough call on the vest. Id say spend the $35 and get one, heck, thats a mild night in gas $ to scout. Id recommend a cabelas one because of the velcro on them, you can make them tighter on him now, and a little bigger for when he fills out (a little at least).


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You can't leave the dog standing in water


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I wasnt making him stand in the water. I was hiding in some cattails that were probably five feet from the shore and instead of sitting on the shore, he wanted to stand next to me. Water wasnt quite up to his chest. I'm thinking it he was really cold he would have sat on the shore instead.

I'm not worried about the money for the vest. Just figured I would wait until I need one before I buy it. Will probably get one real soon.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

That's what happens when you choose a Lab over a Chessie. :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Bobm said:


> You can't leave the dog standing in water


 Thats the worst thing you can do is let the dog stand in cold water. get them a sport stand of some kind to get them out of the water. If they are shivering they are makig body heat. If they stop shivering then you can have real trouble.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine shivers more out of excitement vs being cold I think.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

stonebroke said:


> That's what happens when you choose a Lab over a Chessie. :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :beer:


He saved tons of money on 2x4s though! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

it could have been both from excitement and cold. But my dog shivers on dry land once I start to call and he see's the incoming birds.

But yes you should always find a dry place for your dog when hunting water. Muskrat hunt, beaver lodge, dog platform, knock down cattails so he can sit on them, logs, etc. Find a place to keep your dog high and dry as possible.

Also the vest works great as warmth, extra buoyancy, and also to protect the chest and under belly from reeds, sticks, etc. It is like armor so he does not get cut or full of burrs and crap.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

liquid is one of the best conductors of heat and you cannot let a retriever of any breed stand in cold water they will get very cold


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> stonebroke said:
> 
> 
> > That's what happens when you choose a Lab over a Chessie. :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :beer:
> ...


The only thing I use a 2X4 for is to keep the Lab owners away who are jealous of my Chessies. :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

I have found a decoy sled works really well for this. It does knock down some reeds, cattails, etc. but keeps the main part of the dog out of the water, and it serves a double purpose when carrying decoys.

I bought two really cheap step stool-type things that I take with. They fold down into nothing, but when they are unfolded, I put one under each end of the decoy sled for a little extra support.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

next time take ur boots off and stand in the water with him! Serioously, he is getting cold and excited both but mostly cold. Almost every(yes every) dog will do it. get a life vest to help him like others have said.


----------

